# Eröffnungsangebot ~ SPRO Red Arc 1040 ~ 69.90 €



## ossis angelladen (20. Februar 2006)

Einladung zur Neueröffnung

Hiermit laden wir Sie herzlich zur 
*Eröffnung unseres neuen Angelfachgeschäftes*​ *am 3. + 4. März 2006*​ *in der Schweinheimer Strasse 18 in Aschaffenburg*​ ein.​ 

Für die Saison 2006 haben wir uns dieses Jahr ganz besonders vorbereitet und wollen Sie deshalb zur Eröffnung und zum kennenlernen unseres neuen Angelfachgeschäftes herzlich einladen.
Über den Winter 2005/2006 haben wir in der Schweinheimerstrasse 18 ein ca. 500 m² großes Fachgeschäft für unsere Sportfreunde eingerichtet.
 Unser Sortiment wurde stark erweitert.
Übersichtlich in einzelne Angelarten gegliedert finden sie auf 2 Etagen alles was sie zum angeln am See, im Fluss, am Meer oder mit der Fliege benötigen.
 Wir haben viel Zeit investiert um so den Anforderungen eines modernen Anglers auch in der Zukunft entsprechen zu können.
Wir laden Sie ein am Eröffnungswochenende dabei zu sein und würden uns freuen Sie in unseren neuen Geschäftsräumen begrüßen zu dürfen
Weitere Infos unter www.ossis-angelladen.com
Eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung finden Sie hier! >>klick<<


Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch!
Das Team von Ossis Angelladen in Aschaffenburg 


+++ zur Eröffnung +++
SPRO Red Arc 1040  für nur 69.90€
 ~ 9+1 Kugellager
 ~ 2 Aluminium Weitwurfspulen mit Schnurclip







Angebot gültig am 3. und 4. März 2006 solange Vorrat reicht. / Kein Versand! Weitere Angebote folgen.


----------

